
HumanNameParser.java - based2
https://github.com/tupilabs/HumanNameParser.java
======
based2
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/TEXT-15](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/TEXT-15)

[https://github.com/joshfraser/PHP-Name-
Parser](https://github.com/joshfraser/PHP-Name-Parser) PHP

[https://github.com/ianlee74/CSharp-Name-
Parser](https://github.com/ianlee74/CSharp-Name-Parser) C#
[https://github.com/binaryfog/NameParser](https://github.com/binaryfog/NameParser)
C#

[https://nameparser.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://nameparser.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)
Python

[https://github.com/berkmancenter/namae](https://github.com/berkmancenter/namae)
Ruby

[https://metacpan.org/pod/Text::Names](https://metacpan.org/pod/Text::Names)
Perl

